# any 'funshow' tips for nervous horses?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I say practice. Just haul him a few times and let him chill as the trailer with a flake of hay. Or pony him off another horse during warm-up.


----------



## HorseLover2011 (Nov 27, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I say practice. Just haul him a few times and let him chill as the trailer with a flake of hay. Or pony him off another horse during warm-up.


alright thanks ill try that next time!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Then once he's settled doing that naybe ride him, don't compete just ride.
Or maybe lunge him just quietly?

I took Mitch to a fun show last month or so and he got really wound up when we got there, I got on but he was just too full of excitement to be safe to ride (long story) so I got off and lunged him quietly for ages (like an hour or so) it took me 2 hours to have him settled down and working nicely, and by that time the show was over, but that's ok because we acheived exactly what I wanted to acheive and I'm going to take him out again and do the same thing until he's naturally settled


----------



## HorseLover2011 (Nov 27, 2011)

HollyBubbles said:


> Then once he's settled doing that naybe ride him, don't compete just ride.
> Or maybe lunge him just quietly?
> 
> I took Mitch to a fun show last month or so and he got really wound up when we got there, I got on but he was just too full of excitement to be safe to ride (long story) so I got off and lunged him quietly for ages (like an hour or so) it took me 2 hours to have him settled down and working nicely, and by that time the show was over, but that's ok because we acheived exactly what I wanted to acheive and I'm going to take him out again and do the same thing until he's naturally settled


Alrighty thankyouhes not the best at..well really anything since hes gone blind in his right eye which i believe is why hes so nervous most of time,but hes always been a little skittish


----------

